# Removing Musty Smell



## heartoflesh (Nov 10, 2005)

I have inherited my late Grandmother's KJV Bible but it has a terrible musty smell to it. Does anyone have a good remedy to remove this odor? I know that coffee grounds work good for removing musty odors from guitar cases, but don't know how that would work with a book.


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 10, 2005)

If there is a nice day soon, Leaving it 'open' outside in the sun (not direct) and fresh air for a few hours does wonders


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> If there is a nice day soon, Leaving it 'open' outside in the sun (not direct) and fresh air for a few hours does wonders



Thanks, I'll try that. Tomorrow might just be the last day like that until spring-- supposed to be 65 degrees!


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that. Tomorrow might just be the last day like that until spring-- supposed to be 65 degrees!


----------



## Herald (Nov 10, 2005)

That musty smell may be mildew. Do the pages or the inside cover have any black or green blotches or marks?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> That musty smell may be mildew. Do the pages or the inside cover have any black or green blotches or marks?



or mold.......


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 10, 2005)

If so, the air will help to dry out the pages so mold or mildew can no longer grow on them. 

Short of spraying every page with Lysol...does anyone know a treatment to remove mildew from a book that will leave the pages unharmed?


----------



## turmeric (Nov 10, 2005)

Fabreeze-so your old rocker doesn't smell like grandpa anymore-might work.


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Fabreeze-so your old rocker doesn't smell like grandpa anymore-might work.



That's a thought! Though, I'd try it on a piece of paper first to see if it stains the paper in any way...


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 10, 2005)

The pages are not discolored or appear to have any mold on them, (some of the archaic language is a little moldy  ) although there is a certain "dampness" I can detect. I'm going to give it the wind and sunshine treatment tomorrow while I'm out raking my lawn and giving it a good last mowing.

[Edited on 11-11-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## matt01 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> I know that coffee grounds work good for removing musty odors from guitar cases, but don't know how that would work with a book.



How about putting the book in a box with the coffee grounds. Would work the same way as the guitar case. Just make sure it is a blend you don't mind smelling while in the Word.


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> ...



If today's outdoor treatment doesn't totally remove the superfluity of moldiness, I may sprinkle it with a little French Market New Orleans blend.


----------

